

I'm a thinker, not a doer - cuppy
https://medium.com/who-i-am/23614fbd9de0

======
bestham
I very much recognize myself in this piece and I believe that these situations
is created and fostered by a mind stuck in an infinite loop. The notion that
one cannot do without knowing everything there is to know about the subject
first is mere an excuse not to pursue. It is similar to not doing running
because "I've got an fallen arc and I should not run", these excuses define
what we can and cannot achieve.

When I was 18 I was amazed by some of the programs that people my age put
together and I constantly compared ages believing that I should be able to
compare with any my age without putting any effort behind it. Even if I wanted
to accomplish something similar, a voice inside me said that I still not had
the basic knowledge needed to even start. I'm now 28 and can say that I have
in very few ways moved towards these goals.

I have yet to fully break out of this loop, but now I know what tools I need
in order to do so. Break the bad habits, by replacing the actions that lead to
a goal with better ones. Realize that instant gratification serves little
purpose beside delaying you even more on you way to the real goal. Really
focus on areas and put some real time behind the goal in order to have a
chance of finally getting there.

Our daily motivation is limited, so stop spending it on getting nowhere with
everything that remotely interests you and get somewhere with something.

Also: exercise, get some sun and spend some time alone (no friends, music,
podcasts, audiobooks or electronics) with your mind every day.

